# Getting Kashi to be comfortable outside his cuddle sack



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello, so as many of you know, I have had Kashi for about 2 months now. He is slowly coming out of his shell.
He does not ball up completely when I pick him up, and he always unrolls right away. He sleeps on me/splats on me while in his cuddle sack, and sometimes even uses my hand as a pillow. He doesn't like to be petted that much, but most of the time he will tolerate it.

I have a question, though. It seems that many hedgies are very comfortable being outside their cuddle sacks. I see photos of them splatting on their owners without anything to "cover" them with no problem.

How do I get Kashi to be more comfortable with me like this?
He has done it once or twice, but for each time, it was not for long.
What would you suggest I do to make him more comfortable?

Thanks ^-^


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Trial and error, I guess. You'll have to start denying Kashi his snuggle sack for short periods of time. Maybe start with keeping it away from him and out of sight for five minutes or so, then give it to him and let him go inside if he wants. Slowly increase the amount of time you keep him outside of it, and he should come around to being out and just lying on you.

Obviously, this is not foolproof. Not every hedgehog will enjoy sitting on their people without a blanket or some other such thing to cover them. Quillamina insists on being wrapped in her blanket or crawling into my shirt. If I try to keep her from doing so, she hops down from my lap and crawls under MY blankets instead. Loki also prefers to be wrapped up, and that's fine with me. You have to be aware that Kashi may not take to it, but he's more likely to than my two, since he's much younger and more likely to develop new habits.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> How do I get Kashi to be more comfortable with me like this?


no idea. mine wouldn't sit still w/o a cover.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Instead of using a hedgie bag, use a small blanket or washcloth that he can be under but not inside. It will still give him security but it's a step away from being totally enclosed. Once he is comfortable with just being covered, then you can start to pull back the cover a bit as he gets more comfortable.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

My hedgie likes to have something he can crawl under, so he has a choice of "in" or "out". Maybe after you wean Kashi from the snuggle sack you can give him this option so he still feels he is in control and secure.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Basil doesn't care what's going on around him as long as his head is covered. He thinks that as long as he can't SEE you, you can't see him. I should just get him a miniature "cone of shame"!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for bringing this up Shae. I have the same problem too. When I tried to wait until my hedgie stops exploring so it could nap on me, I always end up being peed on.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll try all the suggestions ^-^

CoxMD,
That's hilarious :lol: Silly Basil 

I'll let you guys know how it goes with the idea of a washcloth


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I know, right? I think his little bum must get cold hanging out of his blankie. :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily likes to be covered when she's snuggling with me too, if I keep her out in the open, she won't stay put. She just digs around until she's snuggled someplace where she's covered. Last night, though, I put on a huge t-shirt and flipped the bottom of it up to cover her, sitting in my lap. She was snuggled up close to me instead of being in her sling or huge blanket, but she slept like a rock covered like that. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I tried the t-shirt thing, and it worked very well!

Here's a picture of Kashi snuggling with me as we speak. He decided the spot between my arm and my side on the cushion was the comfiest :lol:

Maybe it was just the snuggle sack xD


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

so what exactly is a cuddle sack? did u buy it or make it cuz im interested in something like that for my little boy


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

It's like... a bag.. kinda... made of fleece 

I made mine myself, but I believe you can purchase them online on websites like etsy.com


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

ok thanks so much


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Quinn is like Basil, as long as his head is covered he's good. He likes to tuck his face in my elbow so I can't "see him."


----------

